# Chargers universally compatible?



## EventVwr (Jan 13, 2010)

Are cell phone chargers pretty much universal if the plug fits? 

I have an Alcatel 4044W flip phone. The Alcatel charger connector *seems to fit perfectly *in this used (and cracked screen) Metro PCS Coolpad Defiant 3632A 4G LTE GSM Android Smart Cell Phone that I bought on Ebay. I bought a brand new battery for this Metro PCS phone. The battery is not charging. So it seems that either 1) the charger is not compatible or 2) the phone is broken in the sense that it won't charge. I was able to turn it on briefly and it says 0% charge, then turns off. 

What would you suspect is the problem? Incompatible charger or phone charging system is not working?


----------



## britechguy (Dec 6, 2019)

Given the information you've offered, I'd lean far more toward "bad phone charging system" than incompatible charger.

But, that's only if you're certain that the charger works on other devices. The charger itself could be dead.


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Agree with ^^ test your charger with another phone.

Although, some information which can help, when you installed the brand new battery, did it show '0' or did it work for some time and once it drained, then changed to '0' ?


----------



## storm5510 (Mar 26, 2009)

Apple vs. others. They are not compatible. My son gave me an iPHone XR as a late Christmas gift back in January. It has the separate charger and cord like most others. I tried using a different charger with the new cord, it drained the phone completely. Only the Apple charger works. I also have an old iPod. The same thing.


----------

